# Treating Enlarged Pores



## daer0n (Apr 11, 2007)

The problem with pores is that when you don't treat them right they become clogged and enlarged. Coupled with dry skin, pores can look worse than they actually are. But there are definitely ways to unclog pores and amazing makeup products to give the illusion of having almost no pores at all. Here are some of the best things to do, and use, to handle your pore problem.

*Grainy Stuff*

In order to help pores do their "job" of allowing oil to flow efficiently, use a grainy exfoliant cleanser, which will polish off the dry, dead skin that's clogging them. We really like Burt's Bees Citrus Facial Scrub, because it's gentle enough to use every day and contains such nice natural ingredients as oats, orange peel, ground almonds and rose petals.

Just be careful with grainy products. Use them gently and not too often. If you overdo it with washing, the body produces _more_ oil in an attempt to replace it ‑- so once or twice a day is fine.

*Facials*

Facials are brilliant for thorough, deep-pore cleansing, not to mention how soothing they can be. The mark of a good facial is that it's personalized to meet the precise needs of your skin, so it's essential to have a consultation with a facialist in which you discuss your needs and concerns prior to service. Another great feature of a facial is that you can have nasty blackheads (pores blocked with dead cells) safely extracted. We love the peaceful environment and immaculate facials offered at Shizuka Japanese Day Spa.

*Microdermabrasion*

Microdermabrasion significantly lessens the appearance of pores by "roughening up" skin, therefore loosening the dead skin that clogs pores. It also stimulates collagen so skin looks really smooth. You can have it done by a pro; American Laser Center has medical professionals on staff to oversee treatment. Or you might like to try a less vigorous but still highly effective at-home product such as DermaNew Microdermabrasion System. Just don't get microdermabrasion if you have spider veins. The skin treatment can make them worse.

*Alpha and Beta Acids*

Both alpha hydroxy and beta hydroxy acids exfoliate skin to prevent dead skin cells from building up and clogging pores, but while alpha hydroxy acid is water soluble only, beta hydroxy acid (salicylic acid) is oil soluble, so it's able to really seep into the sebum-packed pore, exfoliating the dead skin cells built up inside. Look for products that contains salicylic acid. If you have combination skin, you can find products like Murad's Exfoliating Acne Treatment Gel, which contains both salicylic and glycolic acid.

*Tretinoin*

Ask your dermatologist if your pores call for something stronger, like tretinoin, the drug widely known as Retin-A. It helps unclog pores by loosening blackheads and speeding up cell turnover. If the gel-based Retin-A is too harsh, ask about Renova, which comes in a moisturizing base.

*Makeup Tricks*

*Skip Foundation*: Avoid applying foundation to any areas where pores are enlarged. Foundation just seems to magnify their look ‑- even mattifying foundations seem to call more attention to pores.

*Use Blotting Powder*: Apply a neutral blotting powder directly to any areas where pores appear larger. The powder will serve to diffuse the look of the pores so all you'll see is a smooth, more matted surface. MAC Cosmetics makes a terrific one.

*Apply a Pore-Perfecting Cream*: Look for gels and tinted creams formulated to smooth the appearance of pores. Just put the product directly on areas that are bothering you. Let it set and lightly apply powder over it. Clinique's Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector has a creamy feeling, and it's completely invisible on the skin. Perricone's Pore Refinining Concealer contains glycolic acid and antioxidants in a tinted base.

Treating Enlarged Pores - Skin &amp;amp Body; Face Care - iVillage Beauty &amp;amp Style


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 11, 2007)

Clarins came out with a pore minimizing serum that is teriffic and you can also try instant smooth which is also awesome.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL! That's the main reason why I wear foundation! To cover up my large pores on my nose! There's no way I'd go out in public with those big ol' pores showing!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## daer0n (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL!

that is the part of the article that is not recomendable to follow :rofl:

i cant go without foundation either :lol:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL! I can certainly use the help, though! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2007)

I need this info...thanks!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice article. Thanks!


----------



## chic_chica (Apr 12, 2007)

Informative information!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you for the info, but my pores are huge without foundation, lol


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks that's very informative.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Although, I have to disagree with the skipping foundation theory! No way I could do that!


----------



## babiiashley (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderful post, thanks!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 14, 2007)

Me neither! lol


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 14, 2007)

For you ladies looking for a good scrub to eliminate pores, I recently purchase Clinique's Pore Minimizer Thermal-Active Skin Refiner. The girl at the counter told me to buy that instead of the Instant Perfector because it actually reduces the size of your pores over time.

I tried it and it works wonders!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 14, 2007)

great post thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ehill4111 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the great advice!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

need it as well


----------



## yami (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for posting this important information!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nymphadora (Aug 21, 2007)

I have huge pores on my nose too and wouldn't dream of not covering with foundation...also have to cover redness/rosacea.

I have a question though...these pore minimizers...I have dry skin, and after trying to treat my nose only for enlarged pores and trying to extract junk, my nose is all flaky and dry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kristin135 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, my pores seem to be an issue as I age.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 22, 2007)

Try using an oil-free moisturizer and letting it absorb a few minutes before applying a pore minimizer. hth


----------



## afgchick (Aug 22, 2007)

thx for the tips


----------



## keyice (Aug 31, 2007)

This is great info. Thanks


----------



## kayla4644 (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, i like neutrogena pore minimizing cleanser, followed by clean and clear pore minimizing toner...

works great for me.

do you moisturize with an oil free moisturizer like mad crazy?

and drink A LOT of water?

moisturizing face masks are great too.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks i need this in a bad way stupid large pores


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the advice! i have gigantic pores on my nose and any advice to get rid of them is always accepted =)


----------



## forever 21 (Sep 6, 2007)

I use retin-a and it is working very well for me.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe it would be better for large pores to be in style! Magazines could do feature stories on different stars' pores and how cool it is.


----------



## Monica_r (Sep 7, 2007)

ive just purchased the new 'Estee lauder - Idealist pore minimizing serum' one week ago. (i used the old idealist before) i have quite small pores, but ill try and see if theres any difference in a few weeks. ill let you gals know!


----------



## avesoriano (Sep 7, 2007)

i believe pore minimizer toner should come first before the moisturizer... the basic 3 steps as i know and have been told is cleanse tone and moisturize.. correct me if im wrong


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you!!!

Tretinion really helped my large pores!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 8, 2007)

Another one to consider is Clarins Instant Smooth. Its great for filling in pores and fine lines.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Yeah,though,I agree about needing to wear foundation:the thought of my face :str:without it is too scary.


----------

